# SE Arizona July 2013. Image heavy.



## myrmecophile (Aug 10, 2013)

Following were take in the vicinity of the Southwest Research station in the Chiricahua Mtns. Az.







Small Cerambycid at light.






Male ant and some termites






_Myrmecocystus mendax_ getting ready for their mating flight






Cone nose bug














Pogonomyrmex barbatus working over an interloping centipede.






Skipper butterfly






Small tiger beetle at light.







Small cockroach at light.






_Camponotus_ with brood under rock.






Unknown spider.






_Pogonomyrmex apache_ alate female.






Spider by the pool at the SWRS (Southwest research station)






Robberfly






Large Buprestid on  mesquite at night.






Cactus long horn beetle on Cholla.






Green Meloid






Male_ Loxoceles_.






Female_ Loxoceles_ under same rock as male.






Millipede love.






Another visitor to the light.






Velvet mite






Antlion adult






The obligatory jerusalem cricket shot.






Small scorpion under rock






Small moth at light.







Lycaenid butterfly larva.







Cool green _Euphoria_ sp. scarab






_Chrysina lecontei_.






Male trapdoor spider 







Female trapdoor






Wolf spider from White tail Cyn Az. Geolycosa sp. I believe.














_Myrmecocystus mexicanus_






_Myrmecocystus mendax_ lab colony.






Tortoise beetle.







Milk weed long horn beetles feeling the love






Milkweed bugs






Underwing moth at light




















From a pond near Bisbee Az. Triops sp.







Following taken at Florida Canyon in the Santa Rita Mtns. Az.















Chyrsina beyeri and small scarab






Clerid beetle.







Thread legged assassin bug







Ant mimic spider













Assassin bug






Male _Neivamyrmex_ army ant.













Small roach







Sunset

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Aug 10, 2013)

Those are some great pictures!
I love that you started with a sunrise and ended with a sunset.


----------



## Greenjewls (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks, great pics! I love the green pasimachus beetle. I love all of them actually. Arizona, forever!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Aug 10, 2013)

What species of scorpion was that?


----------



## myrmecophile (Aug 11, 2013)

Which scorpion are you referring to?? The glow in the dark is a stripe tail, _Vaejovis spinigerus_. The tiny one under the rock is _Vaejovis cashi _ This tine species was very common under rocks.

Also collected was _Pseudouroctonus apacheanus _. Only found the one specimen of this one.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice pics!  Those ant colonies are really cool.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 13, 2013)

That Chyrsina is beautiful..  Those legs have the coolest coloring ever..  Too bad you didn't find a gloriosa, those are even more beautiful..


----------



## myrmecophile (Aug 13, 2013)

Found plenty of gloriosa, they were dirt common. So common I did not take many pictures of them. All three species of Arizona Chrysina were fairly common this season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

